# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Packing lunch for work

## toaster little

What do you guys usually pack for lunch?  I have few ideas, but it involves me buying things in "bulk" and eating the same thing for some of the days per month.  If I want to eat something different every day, it sounds expensive to buy a lot of food initially and just pick something different from my fridge.

At school, I'd eat in the cafeteria and it was about $4 per meal (because I ate a little).  Usually when I go through the drive-thru, it costs me $6-$8.  If I go out to eat, it's $12-15 (with tip included).  

I could try one of those things at fast food restaurants where I get just the sandwich (usually $2 off the meal price) and bring a bottle of water from home.

There's always an option of eating very little at dinner, like some Germans do.  That would save some money and I could eat a little more during the day.

----------


## kc1895

Buy foods you can interchange the ingredients.  Lettuce can make salads, sandwiches, sides.  Chicken breast can also be in sandwiches or cooked with rice/pasta w/e, so you don't always have to eat the same kind of food.  Theres cookbooks with simple ingredients you can recycle.  If you get bored, you can always do half/half- bring lunch and buy food.  Dollar menus are my fav.

----------


## VickieKitties

I just eat a spinach salad and some plain yogurt with fresh berries and a bit of honey.  Every day. :/

----------


## Otherside

I'm actually a bit rubbish when it comes to eating lunch...I'd usually just run to the store, buy a large packet of crisps, and eat them. 

Have to admit, I eat better when I make lunch. Mostly I just use leftover meats, make it into a sandwich, and usually buy a drink or something.

----------


## Marck

Hey,Lunch should be must after the work because lunch give us good strength of the body so we should be
eat energetic foods in the lunch.I am agree with your discussion about the lunch and according the me that
we should be eat fresh salad in the lunch because it keep protect us from the different stomach diseases.

----------

